# Hand feeding.



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Yess!!! I finally hand fed my Black Ghost Knife Fish 3 days in a row 
Thought the first 2 times hand feeding them was a fluke? But now I am pretty sure they know how to eat frozen bloodworms from my fingers now. They usually just wait for the bloodworms to sink down in the bottom of the tank but now they don't  It feels so cool haha.

Clint.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

yea it is a pretty cool feeling.

My German Blue Rams i used to hand feed as well, was a neat feeling


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

my mbunas will eat watermelon from my hands now.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup, i just started few days ago too, the crowd of fish is nipping mah hand! Feels kinda odd with my flagtails sucking on my finger though!


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Nicklfire: Yeah it really is a pretty cool feeling.

onefishtwofish: That's awesome. I haven't tried hand feeding my yellow labs and yellow tail Acie's yet. But when I open the lid they all come up to eat. So I don't think it will be hard for me to hand feed my cichlids also ^^

eternity302: Haha at first I was scared of them biting my fingers. But they didn't bite me 

Now when I put my hand even without blood worms, they both come to my and let me pet them it seems like? haha. But I know i can't do it all them time so I don't remove their slime coat?

Clint.


----------



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

I wouldn't recommend this for Piranhas


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Back in the 80s, I used to hold smelts and squids to handfeed to my 13" Volitan lionfish (very dangerous), Smooth horn shark, Snowflake moray eel, and other fish. It was very cool, but it also helped train my lionfish to swim towards my hand expecting food and that's how I got stung/poisoned. So, yeah, very cool experience, but watch out.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

When I worked out in Powell River on a fish farm, I would drop the corner of the net, grab two big handfuls of fish pellets and jump in with 40,000 young salmon smolts. I would release one handful, then the other and be surrounded by schools of thousands of hungry fish. Using my mask and snorkel, this was the most fun I ever had hand-feeding fish


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Fish Whisper said:


> I wouldn't recommend this for Piranhas


Bahaha. I'm sure.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Back in the 80s, I used to hold smelts and squids to handfeed to my 13" Volitan lionfish (very dangerous), Smooth horn shark, Snowflake moray eel, and other fish. It was very cool, but it also helped train my lionfish to swim towards my hand expecting food and that's how I got stung/poisoned. So, yeah, very cool experience, but watch out.


Uh oh. Well good thing your ok now 
Yes it is really a cool experience and yep I will watch out


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> When I worked out in Powell River on a fish farm, I would drop the corner of the net, grab two big handfuls of fish pellets and jump in with 40,000 young salmon smolts. I would release one handful, then the other and be surrounded by schools of thousands of hungry fish. Using my mask and snorkel, this was the most fun I ever had hand-feeding fish


Haha that sounds alot of fun.


----------



## CrazyJ (Jul 24, 2010)

I just started hand feeding my Florida Gar (~11.5") two weeks ago. It was strips of salmon that got his attention, although now he only gets strips of basa fillet.

He bit me the other week as well, not feeding though. I was using the net and he was by my thumb when I stuck it out at him; now I know that if I make my thumb look like food, he will think it is.... makes sense. But the hand feeding is awesome, now he feels like a real pet.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Haha. Congrats on your hand feeding. Haven't fed any big fish like yours. Wonder how it feels like


----------



## Radiance (Apr 22, 2010)

hand feeding a giant snakehead gets you heart pumping  
i like that feeling. hahahaha 
he used to be able to just give me some small cuts or scrapes
now, i fear loosing a finger every time hahaha


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I hand feed my oscar shrimp daily... all that thing does is scare you when they rip it off your hand! bit me a few times.. only gives you a shock.. felt more like sandpaper =) big friendly giant!

btw.. i would not even try to feed a snakehead LOL! I fear them! rather get bit by a german shepherd in the arm than get my fingers torns off or a piece of flesh ripped off of my body by a snaked head  that's how much i fear those big snakeheads!


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Radiance said:


> hand feeding a giant snakehead gets you heart pumping
> i like that feeling. hahahaha
> he used to be able to just give me some small cuts or scrapes
> now, i fear loosing a finger every time hahaha


hahaha. Well at first my heart was pumping also when I was feeding my Ghost fish. But now I got used to it so no more heart pumping for me lol.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> I hand feed my oscar shrimp daily... all that thing does is scare you when they rip it off your hand! bit me a few times.. only gives you a shock.. felt more like sandpaper =) big friendly giant!
> 
> btw.. i would not even try to feed a snakehead LOL! I fear them! rather get bit by a german shepherd in the arm than get my fingers torns off or a piece of flesh ripped off of my body by a snaked head  that's how much i fear those big snakeheads!


Bahaha. Snakeheads fear me too lol. There just so creapy looking lol.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

You can stick your hands in there, but everytime i look at this image.. nuh uh!!!
The Rainbow Snakeheads that Canadian Aquatics have right now... very very tempting... but NOPE


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

clint, i used to hand feed my aceii until one of them drew blood lol
mebbe just do it with the younger cichlids


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> You can stick your hands in there, but everytime i look at this image.. nuh uh!!!
> The Rainbow Snakeheads that Canadian Aquatics have right now... very very tempting... but NOPE


Hahaha. That looks scary. I don't think I'm gonna ever feed any monster fish .


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Mferko said:


> clint, i used to hand feed my aceii until one of them drew blood lol
> mebbe just do it with the younger cichlids


Yeah I'm actually trying to hand feed them veggies right now lol. Wow do they jump high .


----------



## Radiance (Apr 22, 2010)

hehehe yep, thats my snakehead  except this one's eyes are crazy!
had him when he wasjust 2 inches, now hes about a foot and a half.



eternity302 said:


> You can stick your hands in there, but everytime i look at this image.. nuh uh!!!
> The Rainbow Snakeheads that Canadian Aquatics have right now... very very tempting... but NOPE


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

clintgv said:


> Yeah I'm actually trying to hand feed them veggies right now lol. Wow do they jump high .


lol yeah theyre total jumpers


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Radiance said:


> hehehe yep, thats my snakehead  except this one's eyes are crazy!
> had him when he wasjust 2 inches, now hes about a foot and a half.


Got a picture of that beast? Sounds HUGE!


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Radiance said:


> hehehe yep, thats my snakehead  except this one's eyes are crazy!
> had him when he wasjust 2 inches, now hes about a foot and a half.


Since 2 inches? Oh wow. How long did it take you to grow him to foot and half .


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Mferko said:


> lol yeah theyre total jumpers


hahaha yep yep. I held the lettuce like hmm 2 inches above water one time and the Aceis and the yellow labs jumped for it. Good thing they didn't end up jumping into the floor but instead back to the aquarium


----------



## Radiance (Apr 22, 2010)

just under a year. 


clintgv said:


> Since 2 inches? Oh wow. How long did it take you to grow him to foot and half .


il try to get a pic soon


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Oh ok. Maybe get a picture with you hand feeding it


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

My aro i think wants to be hand fed.. when i bring out the blood worms he almost jumps into my hand... scares the crap out of me... Don't want to risk being bit as he frenzies for his food


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

hahaha. Yeah that would be pretty scary. You should try it though and video then share to us


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

ive taken to throwing the food into the tank lol... im scared of him jumping out and/or getting bite... but the blood worms are frozen so i have to hold it over the tank and he jumps at it... i keep the water level a lil low so he cant jump over when i feed.. i should try to get a video, this fish is a greedy sucker


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

How big is this arrow btw? any tank mates?
You should teach him how to do flips .
Is this even possible ?


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

aro is about 7" more or less

have him in with a african lungfish, datnoid, and featherfin cat.

he usually jumps streight for my hand, almost right into my hand... hes a good jumper...

hes gotten bolder since I've added the driftwood

should try to train him for backflips... but i dont want him to hurt himself


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

hahaha let us know if your successful on the back flip training


----------

